# Resume - Professional Medical Coder



## tinameikle (Sep 19, 2018)

Tina L. Meikle
1860 N. Lehman Rd.
Twining, MI 48766
H: (989) 867-4391, C: (989) 254-9841
t-lm670@hotmail.com 


OBJECTIVE: A remote medical coding position utilizing my skills in Medical Coding and Office Administration.

SKILLS

•	Outpatient and Inpatient Coding
•	ICD-10-CM, ICD-10-PCS
•	CPT/HCPCS Level II
•	Health Information Management
•	CMS 1500 and UB-04 Claim Forms
•	Healthcare Reimbursement
•	Medical Terminology & Anatomy
•	Pharmacology & Pathophysiology

•	3M Encoder / 3M Reference Software
•	Knowledge of HIPAA and Patient Confidentiality
•	Patient Check-in/out,  Patient Scheduling/Triage
•	Detailed Knowledge of Coding Guidelines
•	APC and MS-DRG Assignments
•	Posting Charges/Payments
•	Filing Medical Records / Medical Transcription
•	Clinical Data Analysis and Abstraction 
CERTIFICATION
American Academy of Professional Coders (AAPC) 					       Date: 9/14/2018 
Certified Professional Coder (CPC) 

EDUCATION 
Professional Medical Coding and Billing – Career Step                                                                 Date: 7/16/2018 
Certificate of Graduation
•	Coded over 250 outpatient reports and inpatient records. 
•	Types of reports coded include: Consultations, Emergency Room reports, History and Physical reports, Laboratory reports, Operative reports, Physician Orders, Procedure Notes, Progress Notes, Radiology reports, and Pathology reports. 
•	Coded reports in the following specialties: E/M , Anesthesia, Pathology, Psychiatric , General Surgery, Radiology, Gastroenterology, Dermatology, Urology, ENT, Infectious Diseases, Respiratory, Cardiology, Internal Medicine, Neurology, Neurosurgery, Plastic Surgery, Oncology, Orthopedics, OB/GYN, Trauma, etc. 
•	Detailed ICD-10-CM and ICD-10-PCS coursework (635+ hours) and hands-on ICD-10 coding and code set training. 
•	Familiarity with the AHA ICD-10-CM and ICD-10-PCS Coding Handbook
•	Extensive training in the biomedical sciences—medical terminology, advanced anatomy, advanced pathophysiology, physiology, and pharmacology.  
•	Training in HIPAA and HIM reimbursement processes (billing statements, CMS-1500 and UB-04 (5010) claim forms, MS-DRGs, etc.) 

EXPERIENCE
Cooper Standard Automotive, East Tawas, MI	10/2011 to 08/2017                                                                                                                                                                                   

Quality Administrator / Quality Manager Assistant-Backup 
•	Create and Update of all quality documents, Disposition of Defective and Rejected Product, Customer Liaison
•	Backup of Quality Manager: Management of all quality personnel, all quality concerns and customer concerns.

Tawas St. Joseph Hospital - Internal Medicine, Tawas City, MI		10/2010 to 10/2011                                                                                                                                                                                  	
Receptionist 
•	Scheduling appointments, answering phones, copying medical records, verifying health insurance coverage, making referrals, obtaining prior authorizations, scheduling tests and procedures, processing refill requests, collecting payments

Plastic Trim International Inc., East Tawas, MI	09/1990 to 10/2009                                                                                                                                                                                  	
Quality Technician 
•	Production: Operated machines on the floor producing parts for production
•	Customer Service: Handled calls from customers, resolved customer complaints, produced daily productivity reports for customer orders, responsible for scheduling and shipping of products
•	Clerical: Filed documents, produced spread sheets, worked on line and assisted engineers with multiple office tasks
•	 Purchasing: Ordered products and scheduled deliveries with vendors


----------

